# Source for replacement SCAR barrels?



## AssadUSMC (Apr 30, 2010)

I have my SCAR-L but I want to find some other barrels for it (10", 14").  Does anyone have a source?  With the 10", I'd submit my SBR request (I might suppress it as well).  Thanks in advance...


----------



## 8'Duece (May 1, 2010)

At current I do not believe FN is offering any SBR type barrels for the commercial market. 

I could be wrong, but someone, somewhere told me that when I purchased the LWRC M6 A2. 

I have one source that maybe can answer this for you.  I will email or call him on Monday.


----------



## AssadUSMC (May 2, 2010)

Thanks man!


----------

